# Best "under tshirt" bra?



## chrgrl (Aug 27, 2006)

what's the best bra you've found for wearing under t-shirts or other thin shirts? i'm tired of always having my bra outline slightly visible.


----------



## Liz (Aug 27, 2006)

ummm... vickie's secret has a lot of bras of course. it's best to try them on though cause they fit differently. i prefer the very sexy push up bras though.


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 27, 2006)

I second victoria's secret. Their body by victoria is perfect for t-shirts. I think maidenform seamless is pretty good too and less expensive than VS.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 27, 2006)

I third VS! BBV is an awesome line!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 28, 2006)

I like Victoria's Secret as well. I like a lot of stuff from their Pink line as well as Body by Victoria. Also, it's very important to know your correct bra size. If you're off by a little, that could contribute to it being visible under your shirts.


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2006)

i have a jlo set that i love under tshirts.

http://www.barenecessities.com/JLo-L...5_,search,.htm


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love Victoria Secrets as well. Also, nude looks great under thin shirts!!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 28, 2006)

definitely nude colour....esp. under white it will be completely invisible!! ppl think white is best but it is not............nude to whatever your skin is or slightly darker then your skin.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 28, 2006)

NONE!!! Wahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 28, 2006)

victoria secret's very sexy, angel, and pink line!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif definitely nude colour....esp. under white it will be completely invisible!! ppl think white is best but it is not............nude to whatever your skin is or slightly darker then your skin. I compeletly agree with nude being the best color for tshirts! Even with thin white tshirts, nude bras seem to disaper.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 29, 2006)

are there any less expensive options. i'm a college students and a 34D and I can't afford VS


----------



## bad cat (Aug 29, 2006)

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy in nude all the way. For a more affordable version go to Kohl's or Target they have some nice ones too. It just takes time to try them on and find one you like best.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 29, 2006)

I buy some bras at Target, they are like between 10 and 20 dollars. Just look for smooth and seamless ones. Gillian O'Malley brand is pretty good, there is also a brand that is made by Maidenform but priced for Target, but I cant think of the name of the line.


----------



## shanes_babygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I like getting bra's from Fredricks of hollywood But traget is a good place to get sexy/pretty/comfortable bras at alot better price.


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the trick is to wear the right t-shirt when you try it on. Instead of just trying on the bra, jumping up and down, and putting your arms over your head, put your thinniest T Shirt on and try it on w/ the bra.

My mom used to swear by Wal-marts Bras. She said she would go to VS to find the latest styles then go to Wal-mart for the knock off.


----------



## Nolee (Sep 3, 2006)

good topic! i need help on this one too!

can you ladies show pics of the VS bras you'r referring to, so i can look for similar styles around? *plz* our VS boutique is shut for good since last year, and i dont know any retails that carries vs round here-anymore


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 3, 2006)

Attachment 24592


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 3, 2006)

i usually wear sports bras under my fitted tees, until i discovered the seamless bra. seamless bras are smooth and usually have no underwire.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 3, 2006)

VS is definitely great. Triumph is ok thou.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 7, 2006)

VS has a bra literally called "the t shirt bra," and lots of other brands have a line with a similar name/label. the pic posted above is great...if someone isn't brand loyal I woul;d sipmly look for a bra that looked like that one...very simple and all that. look for ones that have molded cups and no lace, buy one that is white ivory or beige as those kind seem to show up under shirts the least. I love target bras and wlamart bras but they don't seem to hold up to regular wear and tear like VS and Frederick's bra sets do. I really cannot afford name brand bras either...so I shop target and walmart and buy a bra about twice a year then I wait for great sales to be advertised on VS and Frederick's commercials and websites. I then go and buy at least twice from those sites. Where most women obsess over shoes I obsess over bra and panty sets.

NOTE: try to hand-wash/rinse all of your bras, I even dry them flat with a balled up sock in the cups to attempt to keep the cups in good shape.

Don't be lazy; Forgetful and run them in the washing machine and the drier is even worse for them-the elastic will wrinkle and shrink! I have many a formerly splended bra that have been all but ruined by washing them on accident in washing machine. If the bra does not have molded or padded cups, it can dry faster if we hang it up in a clothes-line..I even dry mine on the shower- bar.

Not sure what to tell busty ladies on how to keep the cups in perfect shape...my pals who are ample up top tell me a number one complaint is that the cups get ruined or wrinkle after even a delicate hand-wash. but I am digressing-perhaps these bras could be sprayed with a very light amount of starch after a wash and dry?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~mela


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 7, 2006)

body by victoria in nude!


----------



## Nolee (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks a lot *dentaldee*


----------



## missshappyasss (Sep 8, 2006)

I second body by victoria in nude. love those bras


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 14, 2006)

La Senza makes a really nice t-shirt bra.


----------



## d0rkie (Sep 16, 2006)

Wait, I'm confused. So bras with underwires make them more visible under shirts?


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:
Wait, I'm confused. So bras with underwires make them more visible under shirts? no......underwire is great, the key is, *smooth cups *(no seams or lace) and a *nude colour*, as dark as your skin or slightly darker.


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 17, 2006)

great thread


----------



## d0rkie (Sep 19, 2006)

I was looking through some Hanes bras and I was wondering does anyone own some? Any opinions?


----------



## camaiu (Sep 24, 2006)

I heard that the GAP t-shirt bra was really good. I dunno, I like VS but the prices are outrageous lately. LOL I'm a big fan of ebay


----------



## SierraWren (Sep 24, 2006)

VS is really great for T-shirt bras,I like their Pink line a lot...On Amazon.com, you can check out dozens of brands(and types,including T-shirt) of bras, prices ranging from as low as 10 dollars. I like Lily of France (actually succssfully ordered it from Amazon---success as in, it fit, I mean...)which was 12 dollars, 18 including shipping...Target also carries a number of really good brands, T shirt and others, and much less expensive than VS.


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 25, 2006)

i bought a bra from walmart 7 dallors i think,its fruit to the loom "the great t-shirt bra" and its pretty good, not sure how long it would last but i love it


----------

